# probleme mit ulead media studio 6



## paccoo (5. März 2002)

System: win98 SE
camcorder: panasonic nv-dx100
schnittkarteci-link
ram:128
schnittverfahren: rein DV

problem 1.

ich nehme mit meinem AVCap32 (capture programm der pci-link karte) das video auf und erhalte laut Video Editor Ulead Media 6 folgende video-eigenschaften
Video:
Format: 24 Bits (720x576), Komprimierung: DV Video Encoder -- type1, Komr.-Verhältis 10%, Bildrate 25.000 Bilder/sec, 
Audio: DV Audio - PAL Attribute 48.000Hz 16 Bit Stereo

Danach öffne ich den Video Editor spiele unter der einstellung 
Electronic-Design 48 kHz DV-Typ1 das video ein und drücke enter zur wiedergabe.

Jetzt muss das video NEU? berechnet werden das dauert bei einen 9min film rund 1min20sec. ist das normal?

wenn ich das video trenne und die audiospur entferne, die vorschau lösche und noch einmal auf enter zur wiedergabe drücke dann benötigt die neuberechnung angenehme 5sec.

bei den voreinstellungen habe ich feld-reihenfolge A und abtastqualität am besten eingestellt beim dateityp: microsoft AVI Dateien und bei der KomprimierungV Video Encoder -- type1.  bei audio steht formatcm attribute:48.000Hz, 16Bit, Stereo.

problem 2.
gerätesteuerung funtioniert nicht.
bei der gerätesteuerung habe ich unter aktulles gerät:MS 1394 Gerätesteuerung eingestellt da nur diese steuerung greift. (zur verfügung habe ich noch (Keine, mci, ti1394 un dv-lan gerätesteuerung)

wenn ich dann auf "auf band spielen" gehe und unter optionen: "gerätesteuerung" eingebe, danach enter drücke wird der ganze bildschirm schwarz und nur das "DV VCR Control" fenster bleibt geöffnet. nach etwa 5 sec schaltet sich der camcorder ein und bleibt auf Pause stehen. im camcorder-monitor steht geschrieben "NO DV INPUT" und nur wenn ich per mausklick auf das aufnahmesymbol des DV VcrControl-fenster klicke beginnt die kamera zum aufnehmen das aber eine bildgenaue aufnahme zum glückspiel macht. benötige ich einen anderen treiber?


----------



## goela (19. März 2002)

Problem 1:
Verwende ULead MediaStudio 6.0VE, vermute bei VideoStudio ist es gleich. Das Programm legt immer vom Vorschaubereich bzw. des Videos einen Cache an. Wenn die Tonspur gelöscht wurde, gibt es natürlich weniger Daten die geschrieben werden müssen, deshalb geht es ohne Ton schneller!
TIP: Schnelle Festplatte verwenden (SCSII oder UATA 100)

Problem 2:
Leider nur ein Tip. Szenealyzer LIVE (http://www.scenalyzer.com/) verwenden. Das Programm schlechthin wenn's um grappen von Videomaterial und zurückspielen von Videosequenzen geht. Volle Kamerasteuerung vom Programm aus. Indexerstellung eines ganzen Bandes möglich (in ca. 5min) und und und....


----------



## MMC2002 (18. April 2002)

Ich kann leider ´nur etwas zu Problem eins sagen. Am besten du probierst mal Adobe Premiere aus. Da kann man direkt aus der Timeline abspielen ohne eine Vorschau zu berechnen.


----------

